# success series how to be more successful in martial arts



## eggg1994 (Dec 9, 2010)

ok now im going to tell you how to be a successful martial artist.
i learned this from my instructor during our leadership class at my martial arts academy.
if you want to get better you must give more in life, training, martial arts, relationship's, and studying. i learned this from my martial arts instructor Mr Garret. my instructor said to me and our leadership students " what i mean by give more i mean push yourself harder" that's what my instructor said and it was during our success series. i alway's push myself even harder when i get tired from punching and kicking. i learned that if i want to be a better martial artist i must give more energy, speed, and technique to my punches and kicks.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Dec 9, 2010)

You REALLY need to work on the way you write your sentences.  Just because you've taken a leadership class doesn't mean you know everything there is to know.  You also need to realize that the people reading this messages, a lot of us have been doing MA longer than you've been alive.  A lot of people here have had their black belt and been teaching longer than you've been alive.  It's good that you like martial arts, but you continually come off at the start of every thread you make as attempting to lecture us as 'this is THE way you do things'.  It turns me off to wanting to read your posts, and I bet I'm not the only one.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well to be fair he does say he learnt it from his instructor so perhaps it's not entirely his fault? Young impressionable minds are often entranced by instructors, it's a good thing to give your students confidence but it's another to make them think they know more than they do. For students like Eggg, there are only absolutes, it's black or white nothing in between, his instructor has put him on a leadership programme therefore he's a leader, Eggg takes literally everything than he's taught. If the instructor says he's a high belt, he is etc. if he's told he's got some experience he takes it he is experienced, there's no shades of grey. Difficult for everyone I know but if we persevere I think we can come to understanding, hope so anyway.

Eggg, think of the post you made about being a martial artist and how humilty is part of that, we have loads of people here who have a lot more experience than you or I, you need to make your posts sound as if they aren't lecturing people, think back to how martials should behave and you'll get the right tone in your posts.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a bit of a differing view.  I try to be where I need to be when I need to be there with the best effeciency, then I don't need to worry about energy and speed. 

Its great that you respect your instructor and what to pass along what he says.  Be careful though, many of us have been doing martial arts for many years.  It might be better to phrase your post as a view of what you have gained from martial arts training instead of like you are trying to give advice.  It'll be recieved much better.

When I was a kid, my grandfather told us grandkids that we had two ears and one mouth.  That meant god wanted us to listen twice as much as we talk.  It is such good advice I tell kids I teach the same thing.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2010)

WC_lun said:


> I have a bit of a differing view. I try to be where I need to be when I need to be there with the best effeciency, then I don't need to worry about energy and speed.
> 
> Its great that you respect your instructor and what to pass along what he says. Be careful though, many of us have been doing martial arts for many years. It might be better to phrase your post as a view of what you have gained from martial arts training instead of like you are trying to give advice. It'll be recieved much better.
> 
> *When I was a kid, my grandfather told us grandkids that we had two ears and one mouth. That meant god wanted us to listen twice as much as we talk. It is such good advice I tell kids I teach the same thing*.


 

Good advice!

We get people into our club sometimes who think they have to exaggerate their martial arts experience to us as we won't want them or let them into the club if they are beginners. We like beginners, it's exciting to be able to pass on knowledge and techniques and people who know nothing about martial arts are always welcome into our club, it's the same with the forum here, we are all beginners in something, and you don't have to be experienced or even knowledgable for us to listen to and to like you.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 9, 2010)

We all start as beginners, so we all know what it is like.  Many beginners think the horizon is the limit. Students like that are usually fun to work with and hard workers.  New people also haven't heard our advice and stories before, so we get someone who is actually paying attention when we talk  

I always thought it is amusing the guys who come in inflating thier experience.  Most of the time you can tell just by listening to them.  All the time you can tell after trading hands with them.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 9, 2010)

I find this guy's threads funny.  He seems to think he's breaking new ground and revealing things non of us know.

I guess being young and thinking nobody knows anything because you yourself just found out is the reason.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Eggg will find balance here if we help him


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 9, 2010)

don't you ever critisize me again you think you can talk to me that way. you know nothing about my instructor or what i learned. you have no right to critisize me im not afread of you. being a martial artist is about believeing in yourself and thats what you lack is the cureage to believe in yourself and never give up that is my martial arts way. you can say whatever you want about me but you can not critisize me ever. 

i don't think im superior you know. you know nothing about me or my life. you know what i see in you i see an egocentric jerk who makes others look bad. you know im not claiming to be an expert. you know im doing the best i can so DON'T EVER CRITISIZE ME EVER AGAIN


----------



## Slipper (Dec 9, 2010)

Eggg, I am talking to you plainly and as a friend. 

Because you have been doing martial arts for about a year, other people here will become offended when you make a post that appears to tell them about martial arts. You may not be aware that your posts read this way. When you say things like "I am going to tell you how" you come across as trying to tell others what to do. I'm guessing the majority of people on this board have been in martial arts for a minimum of several years.

And yes, being humble and having humility seems to be a martial artist's mindset.

Please keep these things in mind when you post. 

I agree that you have been treated rudely here by several people. I'm sorry about that. I wouldn't have told you about this board if I thought you would be treated in such a fashion. I'm sending you a pm shortly.

Editing to Add - I know you are doing the best you can. If you don't think you can re-word your posts better, please say so.


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2010)

OK,

Before the thread goes down the drain, let me say a few things.

1) Eggg...if you havent read the forum rules, please take some time to do so.  If you're having issues with someone, instead of firing back, report the post using the RTM feature.  Its the little red triangle in the upper right hand corner of each post.  It'll generate a report for the mods to look at.

2) As its been said many times already, please understand that there're people here, with alot of training and teaching experience.  It seems like any time someone says something, you're taking it as a negative comment towards you, but again, keep in mind that it may not always be the case.  Many times, I've noticed, people are giving you good advice, but you're reading it the wrong way.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 9, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> don't you ever critisize me again you think you can talk to me that way. you know nothing about my instructor or what i learned. you have no right to critisize me im not afread of you. being a martial artist is about believeing in yourself and thats what you lack is the cureage to believe in yourself and never give up that is my martial arts way. you can say whatever you want about me but you can not critisize me ever.
> 
> i don't think im superior you know. you know nothing about me or my life. you know what i see in you i see an egocentric jerk who makes others look bad. you know im not claiming to be an expert. you know im doing the best i can so DON'T EVER CRITISIZE ME EVER AGAIN


Wow!  Overreact much?

Most people have tried to give you constructive criticism.  I realize it's not fun when people tell you that you're making mistakes or not coming across clearly.  You need to slow down, and take a few minutes thinking about how you present yourself when you post.  All we know you by here is your posts.  So, think about if you knew someone would be coming in to evaluate how you're doing helping teach at your club.  You'd make sure you uniform was neat, and everything was in order, right?  Maybe even make sure the mats were cleaned before you started...  Well, when you post -- do the same sort of thing.  Take a breath; look at it and see if it's saying what you mean to say.  Use standard conventions of written grammar, like capitalization and paragraph breaks.  I'd encourage you to read *Strunk & White's The Elements of Style*, and apply it to your writing, as well.  (It's available in an on-line form here, or HERE.  Do be careful; some of the on-line versions are the original 1918 book, and may be a little dated in some of the specific advice, though the principles are still generally sound.)


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 9, 2010)

you know i just want to help people and nobody is giving me a chance to pass down my knowledge i wasn't trying to attract black belts you know. i just really hate bullies so much and people just keep critisizing me and all im trying to do is help


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 9, 2010)

Everyone, please step back and take a moment to reflect.  In another thread it has been expressed that this individual is a young man who struggles with autism and is enthusiastic about martial arts.  Let's all cut him some slack and see if we can make his experience here a positive one.  thanks.


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> ok now im going to tell you how to be a successful martial artist.
> i learned this from my instructor during our leadership class at my martial arts academy.
> if you want to get better you must give more in life, training, martial arts, relationship's, and studying. i learned this from my martial arts instructor Mr Garret. my instructor said to me and our leadership students " what i mean by give more i mean push yourself harder" that's what my instructor said and it was during our success series. i alway's push myself even harder when i get tired from punching and kicking. i learned that if i want to be a better martial artist i must give more energy, speed, and technique to my punches and kicks.


 
Yes, for the most part I'd say thats correct.  Regarding the last part....I'd say that the most important thing is, having a solid understanding of the material you're doing.  No matter how much energy or speed or power someone is putting into something, if its sloppy, all that other stuff won't make a bit of difference.


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> you know i just want to help people and nobody is giving me a chance to pass down my knowledge i wasn't trying to attract black belts you know. i just really hate bullies so much and people just keep critisizing me and all im trying to do is help


 

Please take the time to read my other post here.  Again, it seems that in some cases, you're taking the advice people are giving, as negative comments.  Keep in mind, that we're reading what others are saying.  We're not physically hearing what they're saying.  That being said, many times, whats written online, can often be misunderstood by the person reading.  It may be best, rather than to always take offense, to re-read what the person is saying, and if need be, ask for clarification.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 9, 2010)

you know guys im really sorry for the posts you know. i just want to help others you know and just because im a yellow belt on the internet doesn't mean im one in real life and pretty soon im going to get my high orange belt


----------



## clfsean (Dec 9, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> you know i just want to help people and nobody is giving me a chance to pass down my knowledge i wasn't trying to attract black belts you know. i just really hate bullies so much and people just keep critisizing me and all im trying to do is help



You might not see it ... but you're being a bully with the way you come across.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 9, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> you know i just want to help people and nobody is giving me a chance to pass down my knowledge i wasn't trying to attract black belts you know. i just really hate bullies so much and people just keep critisizing me and all im trying to do is help



This is a discussion forum, not a place for you to come and lecture to people with your massive well of knowledge based upon 1 year of training.  It may seem all new to your and you may feel like you are helping, but really it's coming off as childish lecturing to people who's wealth of knowledge dwarfs yours significantly.  Come lecture to me when you have 25 years in your style like myself.


----------



## Slipper (Dec 9, 2010)

clfsean said:


> You might not see it ... but you're being a bully with the way you come across.


 
I'll be honest. I'm not seeing Eggg as a bully. Perhaps because we've chatted in other places, I can read his posts better.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 9, 2010)

you know you made me realize i was being a bully. you know i hate bullies so much i just want to hurt them so much and im sorry for that so if yall truely know about bjj then i want to know every self defence technique you can do in self defence. im really sorry for attacking yall. you know i just hate bullies and politics and about how people say obama is the worst president.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> you know i just want to help people and nobody is giving me a chance to pass down my knowledge i wasn't trying to attract black belts you know. i just really hate bullies so much and people just keep critisizing me and all im trying to do is help


 
Eggg, I've just posted on another thread to you and I'm going to say again what I said there. I think you should post, start another thread if you want, about your journey in martial arts. Tell us how you started, why you started and what training is like for you, tell us what you find hard, what you find easy and what you want to do in the future. This will help a lot of people. Some people want to start martial arts but are scared to so you can show them how to overcome difficulties by telling us how you overcome them. Other people want to overcome bullies, tell us how you did it. 

As you are an assistant instructor think how you would talk to other instructors and how you would talk to your students. Think how you would want people to talk to you. Talk to us here the same way, if you think you are being criticised, take a deep breath in and another out, read it again and then again. If you still think it's criticism that is unfair PM me and I wil have a look. 

I hate being criticised I must admit but sometimes when I've read it again it's not criticism at all it's a suggestion that makes things better and I was too proud to read it that way at first. People here will suggest things to you that may make things easier for you, accept those suggestions as a martial artist should, say thank you and try what they suggest.


----------



## MJS (Dec 9, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> you know you made me realize i was being a bully. you know i hate bullies so much i just want to hurt them so much and im sorry for that so if yall truely know about bjj then i want to know every self defence technique you can do in self defence. im really sorry for attacking yall. you know i just hate bullies and politics and about how people say obama is the worst president.


 
Sounds like you're very passionate about the arts, which is a good thing.  There are a good number of people here who have some BJJ training as well as many who train in it on a regular basis.  One thing about forums, many times its difficult to explain a technique, especially if someone doesn't know it yet. 

I'd suggest heading over to the BJJ section of the forum, and if theres a thread about a particular tech. that you already know, perhaps people can give you some advice.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 9, 2010)

i will thank you very much


----------



## clfsean (Dec 9, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> you know you made me realize i was being a bully. you know i hate bullies so much i just want to hurt them so much and im sorry for that so if yall truely know about bjj then i want to know every self defence technique you can do in self defence. im really sorry for attacking yall. you know i just hate bullies and politics and about how people say obama is the worst president.



Now you're ready to starting learning from the people on the board.

Congratulations!


----------



## Omar B (Dec 9, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> you know you made me realize i was being a bully. *you know i hate bullies so much i just want to hurt them so* much and im sorry for that so if yall truely know about bjj then i want to know every self defence technique you can do in self defence. im really sorry for attacking yall. you know i just hate bullies and politics and about how people say obama is the worst president.



Do you see the problem here?  A martial artist does not want to hurt anyone, a martial artist does not use words like "hate."


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 9, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Do you see the problem here? A martial artist does not want to hurt anyone, a martial artist does not use words like "hate."


 
It's hard though when you've been bullied not to hate but it's something that you must get rid of because it will poison you and the bullies will have won. 

What are the best ways to get rid of that hate? Are there ways that will shake off the hatred? As you say martial artists should not want to hurt anyone that includes themselves as hating _will_ hurt you.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 9, 2010)

After spending some quality time reading eggg threads, all I can say is simply he is in a transition with his life and is struggleing with what he is trying to say and what is truely being said. This individual must feel like the world is coming down on him. Remember expressing yourself is hard enough without much confidence, lets help him see the right path so he can become a better person. egg keep training but remember trainingis a small aspect knowing where and when to be in some places is an equal part of the arts.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Dec 9, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Do you see the problem here? A martial artist does not want to hurt anyone, a martial artist does not use words like "hate."


 
Let's not blow this out of proportion Omar.  Martial artists are people.  They're subject to the same range of human experience as everyone else.  Perhaps even more so, given that they actively seek out experiences at the ends of the spectrum that people don't generally _have to_ experience.  Most of us could probably happily live out the rest of our lives without investigating what it's like to get punched in the face.

Of course martial artists can use words like "hate."  I hate the victimization of children.  There.  Easy.  I don't "intellectually disapprove of" or "stoically shun."  I hate.  And that's fine.  I don't think we should be perpetuating some myth of larger-than-life exploits, physical or mental.  People experience feelings.  Nothing wrong with that.

As for martial artists not wanting to hurt anyone, I think history is full of counterexamples to that.  We can dress it up in as many searches for self-perfection as we like, but at the end of the day, the vehicle through which we've chosen to learn about ourselves _does_ involve violence.  And we're lying to ourselves if we claim, even for a moment, that we don't, on some level, dig the idea of knocking the stuffing out of someone.  I don't know a single martial artist who daydreams about sitting in _seiza_ for hours.  I know a metric crapload of them who have daydreamed about grabbing two ninjas, tying them together by the hair, and using them as makeshift nunchaku to pummel Chuck Liddell.

Martial arts are simulated combat.  That involves hurting someone.  Not permanently.  Not critically.  But it's hurt, all the same.


Stuart


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 10, 2010)

well thank you guys and i now learned that hatred is a poison that will kill you and its i really don't hate bullies its just i don't like them


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> well thank you guys and i now learned that hatred is a poison that will kill you and its i really don't hate bullies its just i don't like them


 
No one who is a good person will like bullies. They are something we need to try and get rid of, too many people have been hurt by bullies. 
What I can't understand is why so many schools don't do more to stop it. I know it's harder with mobile phones and comptuers now being used to bully children but surely more could be done to stamp it out. I've heard it said that wherever you get people you will get bullying but surely there's more we can do to stop as much as we can.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 10, 2010)

you know this cyber bullying has to end someday we need harsher laws against bullying and the school never does anything about its like the old saying ''kids will be kids'' i don't believe in that old society myth. i take bullying real serious you know. i think those kids and teens victums of bullying should seek martial arts it would binifit both the bully and the bullied kid.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> you know this cyber bullying has to end someday we need harsher laws against bullying and the school never does anything about its like the old saying ''kids will be kids'' i don't believe in that old society myth. i take bullying real serious you know. i think those kids and teens victums of bullying should seek martial arts it would binifit both the bully and the bullied kid.


 
Some schools here run a 'mentor' programme. Senior students act as mentors to the younger ones and advise on bullying, coping with school and problems like that. The younger children respond well to the older students and feel they can talk to them. Talking about it is one of the ways I think we can fight bullying, as adults we can do nothing unless we know about it. Martial arts instructors are well placed to tell children about bullying and how important it is to tell someone. 
I think you are right about martial arts benefitting the bully as well as long as we are careful we don't give them more ammunition.


----------



## oaktree (Dec 10, 2010)

It is in my opinion to give up hate for bullies and think of them as sick individuals with an illness. Living with hatred in your heart not only injures yourself but also affects other non-bullies as well.

Passionate for the rights of others is a better term to use than hatred for the one who inflicts fear and injustice.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 10, 2010)

well thank you i have already given up my hatred for something to combat those bullies which is education them that what they are doing is wrong and imoral. i learned yesterday from my instructor that their is a difference between someone hurting you and people just messing with you and we used that to compare when someones really trying to hurt you or if they are bullying you we used that because we were talking about self defence.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 22, 2010)

you know not all bullies are insecure some of them are jerks who need to be educated. you know i believe there is hatred in this world and i believe the root to ullying is hate which is like a poison that stabs your heart and corrup you. i believe we as martial artist should end this cycle of hatred and dispair in this world. you know the reason why i really hated bullies for so long was because i was bullied in middle school because i was scared of bees and there was a kid name brice wegmiller who was rude to me that i eventually wanted to hurt him and get my revenge against him even now i want to joint lock or choke him but there is a downside to revenge which is pure hate towards anyone. you know so thats the reason i hated bullies for so long and thats the reason why i got into martial arts was to learn self defence against bullies and become a martial arts teacher.


----------



## mook jong man (Dec 23, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> you know not all bullies are insecure some of them are jerks who need to be educated. you know i believe there is hatred in this world and i believe the root to ullying is hate which is like a poison that stabs your heart and corrup you. i believe we as martial artist should end this cycle of hatred and dispair in this world. you know the reason why i really hated bullies for so long was because i was bullied in middle school because i was scared of bees and there was a kid name brice wegmiller who was rude to me that i eventually wanted to hurt him and get my revenge against him even now i want to joint lock or choke him but there is a downside to revenge which is pure hate towards anyone. you know so thats the reason i hated bullies for so long and thats the reason why i got into martial arts was to learn self defence against bullies and become a martial arts teacher.


 
Now you don't want to be having thoughts like this mate , its just not good for you , let it go and move on with your life.

Besides , with a name like Brice Wegmiller don't you think the poor guy has suffered enough.


----------



## Tanaka (Dec 23, 2010)

I really don't see what all the Ruckus is about. This is the "Beginners Corner," so I basically take it as... hes trying to help out beginners. Not lecture the more experienced members here. Now if he posted in the "General Martial Arts" thread, then I would see it as him trying to give members here a lecture.

It is obvious he is very young, and hes actually lucky to have found this website at his age. Because now he is in the hands of very good martial artist on a moderated thread. And he will experience a wealth of knowledge OUTSIDE of class as well as inside class from very intelligent martial artist that frequent this forum. So lucky him.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 23, 2010)

you know i think it is laughable that omar b thought i was funny that i broke new ground. to tell you the truth i try to attract white belts only but instead i got upper belts and i believe there are no white belts on here that i can pass my knowledge to.


----------



## Slipper (Dec 23, 2010)

Eggg, I didn't care for the things Omar said, but he has had a different experience with autism than you have. And you both have had an experience with autism that I personally do not know (my daughter is considered profoundly impaired). I'm happy that his uncle has done so well and I am sure his family worked hard to help him be successful. 

I don't think it's a good idea to start a public disagreement with someone on this topic. Accept that you both have different ideas about autism and move on.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 23, 2010)

well actually i have moved on and you know i really don't like doing the wrong thing i don't know why i shouldn't stand up for someone being bullied and not tell on a teacher or call the police. all i ever wanted was to be a martial arts instructor so i can not only empower children and teens with martial arts but give them the ability to defend themselves physically and verbally. i also want to remove politics so i can stop the cycle of hatred as long as we live there will never be eternal peace and if there was a etenal peace then i would sieze it. you know hate is what creates bullies and child abusers in this world. i wish i could put an end to war, we should be fighting the war on bullying and poverty not the war in another country. the only way we as martial artist can make that eternal peace a reality is if we together educate people that there's good and evil in this world.
Peace cannot be achieved through violence, it can only be attained through understanding.  ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## MJS (Dec 23, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> well actually i have moved on and you know i really don't like doing the wrong thing i don't know why i shouldn't stand up for someone being bullied and not tell on a teacher or call the police. all i ever wanted was to be a martial arts instructor so i can not only empower children and teens with martial arts but give them the ability to defend themselves physically and verbally. i also want to remove politics so i can stop the cycle of hatred as long as we live there will never be eternal peace and if there was a etenal peace then i would sieze it. you know hate is what creates bullies and child abusers in this world. i wish i could put an end to war, we should be fighting the war on bullying and poverty not the war in another country. the only way we as martial artist can make that eternal peace a reality is if we together educate people that there's good and evil in this world.
> Peace cannot be achieved through violence, it can only be attained through understanding. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson


 
Actually, I advised you to call the police or call a teacher instead of getting involved yourself.  While I do understand that you have a strong desire to help people, especially those that're being bullied, you need to understand that getting physically involved, could turn out bad for you, meaning the bullies could start attacking you.  

But in the end, nobody can tell you what you do.  All people can do is offer advise.  Its up to you to be responsible for your own actions.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 23, 2010)

your right its like that spinderman thing when there's great power there comes great responsability. you know i am really strong especially helping people its just that aduilts should handle aduilt problems and we should handle our own problems. you know i know it would make me bad as a martial artist to just injure the bully. you know its just sometimes i want revenge against them but then there's a part of me in my heart that tells me to not give in to hate and anger because that's just what the bully want's instead i should laugh at them for being so stupied when their words won't even have no effect on me. you know i think you made me realize the downside of revenge is that your going to have karma that hounts you. you know teens at my school just like to watch fights and they think its cool to watch some other student get beat up its like come on now this is not the karate kid. you know im really 16 years old and i said that because i didn't really want to think well he's just another imature teenager well the people who said that got it all wrong. you know im a sophemore at amarillo high and i don't have a car because i believe my martial arts is more important then having a car.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 23, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> your right its like that spinderman thing when there's great power there comes great responsability. you know i am really strong especially helping people its just that aduilts should handle aduilt problems and we should handle our own problems. you know i know it would make me bad as a martial artist to just injure the bully. you know its just sometimes i want revenge against them but then there's a part of me in my heart that tells me to not give in to hate and anger because that's just what the bully want's instead i should laugh at them for being so stupied when their words won't even have no effect on me. you know i think you made me realize the downside of revenge is that your going to have karma that hounts you. you know teens at my school just like to watch fights and they think its cool to watch some other student get beat up its like come on now this is not the karate kid. you know im really 16 years old and i said that because i didn't really want to think well he's just another imature teenager well the people who said that got it all wrong. you know im a sophemore at amarillo high and i don't have a car because i believe my martial arts is more important then having a car.


Eggg...  Everyone runs into problems that they cannot handle themselves.  I'm a police officer; I wouldn't think of going into many situations alone.  That's why I have partners and a radio.

You're still a kid.  There's nothing wrong with asking for guidance, help, or intervention from an adult.  You seem to like Spiderman; so do I.  But Spiderman can't do it all alone.  In each of the movies, and regularly in the comics, he needs to get someone's help along the way, right?  So there's no reason why you shouldn't be willing to ask for help, too.


----------



## MJS (Dec 23, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> your right its like that spinderman thing when there's great power there comes great responsability. you know i am really strong especially helping people its just that aduilts should handle aduilt problems and we should handle our own problems. you know i know it would make me bad as a martial artist to just injure the bully. you know its just sometimes i want revenge against them but then there's a part of me in my heart that tells me to not give in to hate and anger because that's just what the bully want's instead i should laugh at them for being so stupied when their words won't even have no effect on me. you know i think you made me realize the downside of revenge is that your going to have karma that hounts you. you know teens at my school just like to watch fights and they think its cool to watch some other student get beat up its like come on now this is not the karate kid. you know im really 16 years old and i said that because i didn't really want to think well he's just another imature teenager well the people who said that got it all wrong. you know im a sophemore at amarillo high and i don't have a car because i believe my martial arts is more important then having a car.


 
And of course, as I said before, just because someone trains in the martial arts, it doesnt give us special powers, nor does it make us unbeatable.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 23, 2010)

you know my martial arts is the only thing that makes me happy and the desire to learn self defence over time. i may be a kid but im not stupied and i have good vocabuary and i can make  diffucult decison's then the people at my school could. i would do anything to protect my couson from harm i would even risk my life to save my couson from a gunmen or a knife welder. im not afread of anyone with a gun or knife because im willing to get shot or stabbed just to protect someone dear to me. you know no other teenager has more expirence or could risk their own life to protect someone dear to them. you know im willing to take that risk and i know its not easy and usually scary but im willing to go so far to protect someone dear to me and thats my martial art way is that i never go back on my word by not giving up even in a life or death situation.


----------



## frank raud (Dec 24, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> you know my martial arts is the only thing that makes me happy and the desire to learn self defence over time. i may be a kid but im not stupied and i have good vocabuary and i can make diffucult decison's then the people at my school could. i would do anything to protect my couson from harm i would even risk my life to save my couson from a gunmen or a knife welder. im not afread of anyone with a gun or knife because im willing to get shot or stabbed just to protect someone dear to me. you know no other teenager has more expirence or could risk their own life to protect someone dear to them. you know im willing to take that risk and i know its not easy and usually scary but im willing to go so far to protect someone dear to me and thats my martial art way is that i never go back on my word by not giving up even in a life or death situation.


 

Spoken like someone who has never been in a situation where they might be stabbed or shot.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2010)

frank raud said:


> Spoken like someone who has never been in a situation where they might be stabbed or shot.


 
Aye stamp on a lad's good intentions, his dreams and his aspirations. He's an idealist and we need idealists, he is also unusual in that he means what he says how ever much you may scoff. 
I daresay the cynics will have a field day with a young man's innocently expressed words but I find it refresshing to be honest.


----------



## frank raud (Dec 24, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Aye stamp on a lad's good intentions, his dreams and his aspirations. He's an idealist and we need idealists, he is also unusual in that he means what he says how ever much you may scoff.
> I daresay the cynics will have a field day with a young man's innocently expressed words but I find it refresshing to be honest.


Idealism is wonderful, and to be encouraged, no doubt. However when it is on a thread that poster has started, geared towards providing newbies with "solid" information based on the poster's experience level(more than a rank beginner, much less than most who are actually responding), suggesting that he would take a bullet for someone else is inappropriate. NOT THE STATEMENT ITSELF, but it's inclusion on this thread. Dying is not how to succeed in martial arts.

PS Doesn't innocence suggest a lack of experience?


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2010)

frank raud said:


> Idealism is wonderful, and to be encouraged, no doubt. However when it is on a thread that poster has started, geared towards providing newbies with "solid" information based on the poster's experience level(more than a rank beginner, much less than most who are actually responding), suggesting that he would take a bullet for someone else is inappropriate. NOT THE STATEMENT ITSELF, but it's inclusion on this thread. Dying is not how to succeed in martial arts.
> 
> PS Doesn't innocence suggest a lack of experience?


 

Eggg has said before he's not aiming this at people with experience. He's a young chap who has been badly bullied and wishes to make something good happen out of that, he has a probably romantic idea of what martial artists are but young people are like that, when we are young we want to believe in heroes and of being heroic. Eggg is no different, he wants to be something more than he is. The way he phrases things makes it perhaps difficult to understand him and perhaps these days his ideas are considered old fashioned, after all it's all about 'self' now. All he means is that he would give his life for others, over dramatic perhas but then again I know many people who also believe the same and have put their money where their mouth is in the past few months. 

Eggg is perhaps what we all were at his age, and sadly perhaps we've grown out of and become cynical, world weary and we don't dream of being the 'good guys' anymore.

Whether he gives good advice or not you can argue about but no one is perfect in that respect. He's young, willing to learn and wants to do the right thing. We can guide him smiling perhaps at what we've left behind.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 26, 2010)

there's gray too you know i was not severely bullied but i was peer pressured by these girls who discovered i didn't cuss and i said a few cuss words and they just laughed at me and that gave birth to my hatred towards those girls or anyone else that  is a minipulative teen. i was minipulated by those girls and ever since i never felt the same intil i sttod up for myself against these buys who made me feel uncomferable which i finally gained my self esteem and confidence back.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2010)

Peer pressure happens to everyone whether they think it or not and it happens to all ages. It's a natural thing for humans to want to fit in with other people, it takes experience and confidence to walk your own path. Look at everything as a chance to learn from it and to gain experience. Don't beat yourself up about things, think instead that next time you will have the confidence to ignore people like this. 

Think about those girls and I think you will find they were exerting peer pressure on each other as well as you, what would have happened if one of those girls had said no to the others? I suspect each of them were scared to not do what the others wanted because they didn't want to be 'left out' or bullied themselves and I bet too that each of them knew they were wrong. Don't hate these girls, feel sorry for them because unlike you they will remain in that pattern of behaviour until they realise what they are doing and the people they are doing the real harm to are themselves, as they will never grow as people.


----------



## eggg1994 (Dec 26, 2010)

you know that really touched my heart. you know i bet those girls were insucure about themselves but wait they have lived in the place i just moved to longer then i have. you know i will always say no to bullying and peer pressure. i have gotten stronger and more confident in myself which will empower me to help others who have been in the same place that i have been. its just high school, drama, popularity, and all that stuff that doesn't even matter to me. you know as a martial artist i only want the best for myself, family, and others who are close to me. i don't understand when someone is joking or making fun of me that is why i take alot things seriously. i do have some sense of humor but usually that's when im motivated or happy.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2010)

One way people make themselves feel better is to make someone else miserable. It's the wrong way to do it but sometimes they don't know how to stop themselves.

I think if we were to imagine being in a foreign country and not being able to speak the language or know what body gestures mean we wouldn't know whether people were making fun of us or joking either. It's very difficult to know what to do when you don't understand the people around you. I think we would have to assume that people aren't making fun of us and we'd try to be polite.
 I don't care if people make fun of me to be honest, we have a saying here 'if they are laughing at me they are leaving someone else alone', so laugh away, it doesn't bother me. 

I find the American sense of humour different from ours a lot of the time!


----------

